# Northeastern Ohio Meeting 9/22 - DO NOT MISS!



## lazybeestudio.com (Aug 24, 2006)

*Western Reserve Beekeepers (Northeastern Ohio)* will hold their fall conference on Saturday, September 22, 2007, at Hiram College in Hiram, Ohio (Portage County). This location is less than 45 minutes west of PA and 45 minutes east of Cleveland.

*Tom Seeley*, Author of Honeybee Ecology, and The Wisdom of the Hive, will be the keynote speaker. Dr. Seeley of Cornell University, who is highly regarded for his extensive research of honey bee behavior, including swarming and collective decision making. Dr. Seeley worked closely with Roger Morse for many years on groundbreaking studies of the honey bee.

Check in will begin at 8:15. Meeting will run from 9:00-12:00. Presentations will include fall/winter preparations, bees for pollination, queen-rearing in Ohio and beginner sessions. Door prizes & raffle for beekeeping items, including a complete hive. This event is a must for beekeepers in Ohio! More info at westernreservebeekeepers.org (when the site gets back up) or (330) 671-8467.

*Check-in at 8:15 *

*9:00-9:50 - Tom Seeley Keynote*

*10:10 - 10:55*

A Beginner Basics - Karin Wishner

B. Queen Rearing Fundamentals – Bob Hooker

*11:15 - 12:00*

A.) Fall/Winter Preparation – Roy Hendrichson (contributor to ABJ and BC)

B.) Moving Bees for Pollination – Kim Flottum, Editor of Bee Culture

------------------

Event fee for members of Western Reserve Beekeepers Association $5. $10 for non-members (includes a membership). Western Reserve Beekeepers is being launched to represent all county clubs in Northeast Ohio:

Summit
Portage
Ashtabula
Lorain
Lake
Cuyahoga
Trumbull
Medina
Geauga

We also welcome folks from Western PA and nearby Ohio counties!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Yom Kippur

Hope to see you there Jamie. Sounds great.


----------

